# so sick of this question!!!!!!!!!!!!1



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

UGH!!!!!!!! so today someone asks me how do i get my pitb ull bigger she is 2 and only 48 pounds! then went on explaining how his friends pit is a girl and is 88 pounds! i told him that is because you have an american pitbull terrier and your friend has an american bully not an apbt and is supposed to be bigger while the apbt is only supposed to be 40 to 65 pounds give or take male or femal and that his dog looked perfectly healthy for an american pitbull terrier. then they went on about how their friends pit is pure bred apbt! i told him ppl think american bullies are american pitbull terriers but there is no way a purebred female pit would wiegh 88 pounds! i reffered this site he has no internet tho so i am going to print out fact sheets for him. but seriously this is like the never ending question for apbt owners who havent looked up the breed b4 they bought one.


srry had to vent and this is the best place to do it since none of you are likely to disagree that a pure bred apbt is supposed to look like or actually be an american bully!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Its not just for apbt owners. I have to tell people that my "pit" is really an american bully.


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

welcome to what most of everyone here goes through!!!!!i argue with people all the time about my bully being an apbt....it does get frustrating!!!


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

yea max is alot stockier then most APBT's that i see. WHich leads me to believe he's probably an AmStaff (i know w/o a pedigree i theres no way to tell). But i get asked all the time hwo i got him so stocky. People expect "pits" to be muscle bound monsters.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

lol try telling people the difference between an amstaff and an apbt lmao


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

everyday i get "ayo is that a pit?" an di say "no he's actually an american staffordshire terrier" (sometimes i throw in chiuahah i think i butchered that word haha) all i get in return is looks of puzzlement.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Blue is a pure breed shitzu he just has great genes lmao!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah great genetics and a truckload of anabolics! lol


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

now im kinda curious...what does everybody's dog weigh? Max weighed in at a hefty 68lbs last week.....been callin him chubs (although hes solid as a rock haha)


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

lol. Try explaining a scatterbred dog to some of these ppl. They get all sorts of lost and confused.

What else is funny is before my Bullmastiff passed away I would always have ppl asking me what kind of "pitbull" he was and where could they get a dog like that.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Sadie is 11 months and she is 51.3 pounds the last time she went to the vet she is 21 inches from floor to withers. How much bigger does anyone think she will get?


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

at a year (when i got him) max was like 55lbs....a year later he's 68....he used to eat crap (ol roy) beofre i had him...he's been eatin top notch food for the past year


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Sadie is 11 months and she is 51.3 pounds the last time she went to the vet she is 21 inches from floor to withers. How much bigger does anyone think she will get?


I see this type of question all the time. It is a valid question, but one that cannot really have a direct answer. Genetics play a big role in your dogs size, so the greatest indicator is looking at the parents... Also, the quality of food and amount of activity could have little to some effect on the growth rate, muscle tone, size, etc. APBTs mature slowly, but have spurts at different times, so there is not really a way to make an informed estimation.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

OK thanks I thought you might have the magic for that kinda thing. We got her from the Humane Society at 5 months. So I can't see the mom and dad. Super hyper and now she is calming down a lot. I thikn it's because she has a forever home now. And she can't get enough of that damn flirtpole. She loves it. I bring it out and her eyes get really big. Like she is sayin come on daddy come on LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> OK thanks I thought you might have the magic for that kinda thing. We got her from the Humane Society at 5 months. So I can't see the mom and dad. Super hyper and now she is calming down a lot. I thikn it's because she has a forever home now. And she can't get enough of that damn flirtpole. She loves it. I bring it out and her eyes get really big. Like she is sayin come on daddy come on LOL


that's wonderful that she's into the flirtpole. It really does bring out the play drive in your dog, and builds confidence and a stronger bond with the handler. If your dog isn't papered and you can't see the parents, then unfortunately, youre going to be dying to find out her full size until she hits about 2.5 years LOL

I wonder that kinda thing from time to time, and then I see pics from when he was 5 and 6 weeks, and I think to myself, Im just gonna enjoy him the way he is


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

My dog wights 65 lbs. I am so confused and fustrated. I do not have a ped for my puppy. I don't know what he might be other than the best dog in the world and my best of frieds (IMO, LOL). He is 65 pds right now and 10 months old, his height when I mesured him was 23 if I did it correctly. What do u think? AMSTFF, AMBLLY or APBT. He is rednose so he cant be a and amstff to my understanding.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

no way to tell unless you have pedigrees... sorry bout that


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

SEO said:


> My dog wights 65 lbs. I am so confused and fustrated. I do not have a ped for my puppy. I don't know what he might be other than the best dog in the world and my best of frieds (IMO, LOL). He is 65 pds right now and 10 months old, his height when I mesured him was 23 if I did it correctly. What do u think? AMSTFF, AMBLLY or APBT. He is rednose so he cant be a and amstff to my understanding.


like you said..the best dog and your best friend! thats all that matters....although it would be neat to know i think.....is it possible to get DNA tests to find out the breed?


----------



## spnall4 (Feb 12, 2009)

My girl just weighed in at a whopping 32.4 lbs lol and just found out she could clear a 6ft fence with ease (went to visit my parents and she hopped their fence, i was on the other side)....turned a year old last week. The only difference i see with time is her muscle definition keeps getting better....(of course running 3-5miles a day helps)


----------



## PBGoodDogs (Feb 1, 2009)

Wait a minute. You're telling me my dog won't eventually outweigh a Rottweiler, Mastiff, or Newfoundland? 

I am absolutely mortified!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

My 12 year old male is about 60 pounds...used to be a solid 55 but like all of us Old Folks he gained some weight.

----------------
By the way...I always here ..Yo that Pit Bull is mad big!
But the whole time they are staring at a Neapolitan Mastiff or a Dogo!
When they see my red pit they say ...is he a puppy?
No He is twelve genius.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

2 1/2 year old weighs 46lbs female her parents and grandparents were within standard, smaller sized mama. Shes a little cut but she's never been conditioned, and in her current state don't know if she ever will be.


----------



## 41809kimbo (Jul 19, 2009)

when people ask if i have a pit i tell em its a baby lion


----------



## 41809kimbo (Jul 19, 2009)

good lookin red nose,could be anyone of the bully breeds,will never know without pedigree but he still family with or without knowing bloodline!


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

Jake is a lil over a year & a half and he's 49lbs, and Darla is 7ish months and she's around 30-35 lbs


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

41809kimbo said:


> when people ask if i have a pit i tell em its a baby lion


I want a baby lion.:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Helena was 47lbs at 1 year old and shes filled out and dropped a couple pounds and gained them back but she stays around 45 to 47 fattest she's been was 50! Boyf started spoiling her with extra food! She filled out a lot though.


----------



## TrudiMyPitt (Jul 12, 2009)

Trudi is a baby lion!!! 42lbs all (RUFF MUSCLE) lol


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

SEO said:


> My dog wights 65 lbs. I am so confused and fustrated. I do not have a ped for my puppy. I don't know what he might be other than the best dog in the world and my best of frieds (IMO, LOL). He is 65 pds right now and 10 months old, his height when I mesured him was 23 if I did it correctly. What do u think? AMSTFF, AMBLLY or APBT. He is rednose so he cant be a and amstff to my understanding.


if that ur dog in the avatar id lean more to am bully if it was purebred staffie no it would not have a red nose unless it was some sort of staffie cross.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

Everybody can't believe how small my dog is, they think pit and think of a big hulking monster, my dog is 7.5 months 35lbs, his parents were only 49-55lbs, people jsut don't understand apbt are medium sized dogs........


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

let me ask a question is a watchdog bloodline a apbt


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! good call, just joking, I don't think their is such thing as a watch dog bloodline, apbt=american pit bull terrier


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

from what i read dere is an old kennel dat breed watchdog bloodline plus is a couple watchdogs in my dog pedigree his names is watchdog beelzebub and the other is watchdog orca


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

no, I don't believe any of it, the breed is over 100 years old, I'm sure dogs are breed for structure and size, but a watchdog breed is just to general, I'm sure more knowledgable people on here will tell you what bloodline is what


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

SEO said:


> My dog wights 65 lbs. I am so confused and fustrated. I do not have a ped for my puppy. I don't know what he might be other than the best dog in the world and my best of frieds (IMO, LOL). He is 65 pds right now and 10 months old, his height when I mesured him was 23 if I did it correctly. What do u think? AMSTFF, AMBLLY or APBT. He is rednose so he cant be a and amstff to my understanding.


Your dog is gorgeous btw. I am not normally fond of solid white dogs but he's a looker! Love to name too. Like when a large man goes by "tiny" because he's not LOL.

Despite that Loki has a red nose I do think that he most likely has more Amstaff in him than anything else. I will never know since he doesn't have papers, but he weighs between 58-65 lbs depending on his level of exercise and he is 21" at the shoulder. He's got a blockier head, and is built pretty thick.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

BmoreTrue said:


> now im kinda curious...what does everybody's dog weigh? Max weighed in at a hefty 68lbs last week.....been callin him chubs (although hes solid as a rock haha)


Tasha is 66 lbs and needs to lose about 3-4 more lbs according to the vet. 
I am not sure what breed she is as she is a rescue dog and is categorized as a "Pitbull mix" as she has no papers. I wish I knew what else she has in her. This picture is from right after we got her in 2007.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Tasha is 66 lbs and needs to lose about 3-4 more lbs according to the vet.
> I am not sure what breed she is as she is a rescue dog and is categorized as a "Pitbull mix" as she has no papers. I wish I knew what else she has in her. This picture is from right after we got her in 2007.


Good lookin dog Mike like the shiney coat. Do you ever loose her when you late her out at night? I have to bring a flash light out just to find Sadie in our small back yard. LOL great camo she has LOL


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Good lookin dog Mike like the shiney coat. Do you ever loose her when you late her out at night? I have to bring a flash light out just to find Sadie in our small back yard. LOL great camo she has LOL


Thanks. Yes, when she lays on the floor in the house in a dark room she is invisible. Marine Recon! :rofl:


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

well, there is one thing you did not take into count, Hell no they wont go. That the guys friends pit being what ever it is, could be over weight majorly. In taking to the guy again, I think its best to ask to see what the dog looks like. Just saying, that its not inpossable...its possable. The dog maybe really really really unhealthy...we just never know until you get a look at it.The friend may think the dog is bigger and better but you might want to point out to him with facts what the breed is suppose to be...so I must say great job for doing this to teach people about these type of dogs. ^^ sounds like you did a better job trying to teach someone better then I could ever do. lol


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

*facts or not*

thank u for your fact and i think u know wha u talking about but to me dere is a watchdog line n my dog have dere ped to prove dat. arguring is not a factor to me cause it ah be like two different religion try to tell da other who faith stronger. so thank u for your info on my question but untill u give me a site or some proof dere is a watchdog line


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

16cashflowbars said:


> thank u for your fact and i think u know wha u talking about but to me dere is a watchdog line n my dog have dere ped to prove dat. arguring is not a factor to me cause it ah be like two different religion try to tell da other who faith stronger. so thank u for your info on my question but untill u give me a site or some proof dere is a watchdog line


:rofl: i like you logic


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

*wha up*

wha good with u? na i was just stating cause i know it is when u get a chance google dis watchdog line or watchdog kennel. but im here to people to know me as a breeder not a listener who relay things dat been heard i actaully get my info from my dad n he get his from falin's pits and troy brown. which i thanks alot for improving and making da tnt/condra dogs known again after dey almost died out u feel me. so it a big deal to me. im 25 and i what i leaned in six years most people learn in 20


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

BmoreTrue said:


> :rofl: i like you logic


You mean you understood what he/she posted? Wow! 
25? Are you serious?


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I thought we were supposed to type proper english on here isn't that a rule?


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Tasha is 66 lbs and needs to lose about 3-4 more lbs according to the vet.
> I am not sure what breed she is as she is a rescue dog and is categorized as a "Pitbull mix" as she has no papers. I wish I knew what else she has in her. This picture is from right after we got her in 2007.


That is one handsome doggie............what everelse he's got in him I think its of the terrier breed also


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

*dont know*

i guess we ah find out if dey bann me hun! and yeah i understood,if u was talking to me and yes im 25 and been around every breed i started learning every breed to learn behavior in animals health promblem pass down through dogs and da history of da first dog and it came to be different breed to what they was breed for to who own them. feel me i also study what dogs are descented of da wolf breed, hybrid and same dogs.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

16cashflowbars said:


> wha good with u? na i was just stating cause i know it is when u get a chance google dis watchdog line or watchdog kennel. but im here to people to know me as a breeder not a listener who relay things dat been heard i actaully get my info from my dad n he get his from falin's pits and troy brown. which i thanks alot for improving and making da tnt/condra dogs known again after dey almost died out u feel me. so it a big deal to me. im 25 and i what i leaned in six years most people learn in 20


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

16cashflowbars said:


> i guess we ah find out if dey bann me hun! and yeah i understood,if u was talking to me and yes im 25 and been around every breed i started learning every breed to learn behavior in animals health promblem pass down through dogs and da history of da first dog and it came to be different breed to what they was breed for to who own them. feel me i also study what dogs are descented of da wolf breed, hybrid and same dogs.


Your alittle hard to understand, I dont think you will be writing any novels or dog training books, but I feel you man!!!!!!!!!!!!:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Patch09 said:


> Your alittle hard to understand, I dont think you will be writing any novels or dog training books, but I feel you man!!!!!!!!!!!!:


Thanks BmoreTrue and Patch, I was hoping I wasn't "da" only one who felt that way. :rofl: Why do people think it's cool to sound illiterate? I don't get it? 

You know the Marine Corps could cure that. :rofl:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Patch09 said:


> That is one handsome doggie............what everelse he's got in him I think its of the terrier breed also


Thanks Patch. I love her to death! 
My vet thinks she looks like an Amstaff but we all know that is impossible to know without papers. My oldest brother had an AmStaff female when I was a kid and she was smaller than my Tasha so I don't think she is anywhere close to a purebred Amstaff. Maybe she has some Lab or Boxer in her which contributes to her height? It's so hard to guess. :hammer:


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

*lol humans*

its seems it not da writer but da one who try to comperhen it. i guess let me change my writting so u can. and im a little of three worlds, old english, street term and plain english but i thank yah for company.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Thanks BmoreTrue and Patch, I was hoping I wasn't the only one. Why do people think it's cool to sound illiterate? I don't get it?
> 
> You know the Marine Corps could cure that. :rofl:


True dat homie:hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> True dat homie:hammer::hammer::hammer:


First time he said, "Sergeant, where da head?" He would be in a living hell all night. :rofl:


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

16cashflowbars said:


> its seems it not da writer but da one who try to comperhen it. i guess let me change my writting so u can. and im a little of three worlds, old english, street term and plain english but i thank yah for company.


Your title says lol humans what does that mean are some sort of alien?


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

PMF- are you a marine as well as your son? I'm def not a marine but my grandfather is . WWII Marine Raiders 3rd Batallion (maybe 2nd i cant remember). I've read some about what he went through. 
NUFF RESPECT to you and your son!:doggy:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

BmoreTrue said:


> PMF- are you a marine as well as your son? I'm def not a marine but my grandfather is . WWII Marine Raiders 3rd Batallion (maybe 2nd i cant remember). I've read some about what he went through.
> NUFF RESPECT to you and your son!:doggy:


No BmoreTrue, just my son. My dad was a Marine in WWII as well. 
My dad always talked about the Marine Raiders. :cheers:


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> No BmoreTrue, just my son. My dad was a Marine in WWII as well.
> My dad always talked about the Marine Raiders. :cheers:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

BmoreTrue said:


>


Oorah! Tell your grandpa thanks for me please!
I am damn proud of what he and other Marines did in WWII. Semper Fi!

PS That patch you posted is the 1st Marines of which my son Andrew was a part of for 4 years. Here is the 1st Marines patch:


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Good choice of name haha I'm also Andrew


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

*!!~*



BmoreTrue said:


> Good choice of name haha I'm also Andrew


Cool! That will make it easy to remember your name my friend. :woof:


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Getcha money right!


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

*nothing*

nothing harsh if u do understand cause i write n speak in a different as a professor. just people speak and listen as a human would do not from da inside when mind and soul combine as one. but yah cool people cause for da way i spoke to yah u replied back most people get lost in just da words in da place i put dem. so dat saying some how you all are knowledgable of learning a great deal about life as well as other things.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

16cashflowbars said:


> nothing harsh if u do understand cause i write n speak in a different as a professor. just people speak and listen as a human would do not from da inside when mind and soul combine as one. but yah cool people cause for da way i spoke to yah u replied back most people get lost in just da words in da place i put dem. so dat saying some how you all are knowledgable of learning a great deal about life as well as other things.


you're like a professor?


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

yes and neela dats one pretty apbt on your profile soon he or she get older showtime u know.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments on my Pig... Pig is actually a well bred American Bully...there's a huge difference in appearance when someone knows a thing or two about pedigrees and genetics!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lol and believe it or not Pig in my avatar is 100% Razors Edge.


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

*dat cool*

but he look good well build. look like hes very active. do u work him out enough to ware down his energy.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I mainly let them run the yard for right now (I have a little more than an acre of land). Short walks about 10 minutes a day or so. I also get her playing with the flirt pole about 3 times a week. not a whole heck of alot of exercise, but they're still young... twelve weeks this past saturday.


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

i would put pictures of my dog up but my phone want let me. i have to be on a computer to do, but u can go to my dad web page and see dem and pups we produced. it www.stanbluepit.com and my dogs names are james blue lex and james greta. take a look and give me yo opinion


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

pretty dogs...what kinda exercise do you do with them?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

you should put some pedigrees up on your site so people can evaluate the dogs as a whole. I know you listed what is in their pedigree, but the order that it's listed on the pedigree gives us a whole new perspective.


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

dat wha ups keep up da good work with em. i believe we meet in da future at a comp. or show or maybe breedings. my name is tony graham and its a pleasure meeting u.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

nice to meet you Tony. Where in the country are you? I would love to meet up at a show sometime.


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

*oky*

oky i will! 20mins jogs high protein food fresh water twice a day. plus good check up helps keeping dem healthy. i aslo give them chew toys. you wont guess what? a boot cause bones and ropes, they chew them up fast. but they also good family companions.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

your site talks about weight pull... which club are you a member of?


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

i in barnwell south carolina. u can say da country too. i do alot of traveling back and forth to delaware , bear to my dad. he bread dogs too.


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

UKC and ADBA my dogs are dual register.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I saw that on the site, I meant as far as a club to compete in weight pull since your site talks about it. Do you have any pictures of them pulling? I love watching those competitions.


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

yeah not on da site. i videos on tapes. i will find one of my friends who make it a dvd and i can send u a copy. just save me as a friend and when i get it done i will send it to you.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

If you post up pedigrees and your videos and photos of your dogs competing it will really help your website out a lot.


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

*thanks*

thank i will soon. i dont know about putting up there ped though. because people copy them and make fake peds. using your dogs bloodline. but i do have every paper work and med recorded in a file upon purchase and info on da breed anything they have question for.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

16cashflowbars said:


> thank i will soon. i dont know about putting up there ped though. because people copy them and make fake peds. using your dogs bloodline. but i do have every paper work and med recorded in a file upon purchase and info on da breed anything they have question for.


you could send people peds only if they are seriouse buyers but you should try to find a way to fool proof it for ppl who hang papers if theres even a way.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Cash, you can copyright your website so they can't steal pictures or copy any of your information. If they just write things down they still can't get papers on a dog...


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

yea im trying now, cause i seen soom foney paper on a dog before. he even admitted after i found out, see he want a male stud from me to breed his girl. but im really carefull when it come to breeding. i pay for a dna test for the person that want to breed and i dont charge much $600 but when da test result came back. none of the names he had on the dog paper match the test results.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

what DNA testing facility do you use?


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

the vet i deal wit is here in barnwell. we cool cause he is the only vet i take my dogs too. so i consider him my family, but where he send the test to i dont know. when da results come back he tell me. if the dog have health issuse and if it able to breed breed. plus if its apbt or whatever da breed consist and its matches to other dogs that been register in the pedigree data base.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Carriana said:


> Your dog is gorgeous btw. I am not normally fond of solid white dogs but he's a looker! Love to name too. Like when a large man goes by "tiny" because he's not LOL.
> 
> Despite that Loki has a red nose I do think that he most likely has more Amstaff in him than anything else. I will never know since he doesn't have papers, but he weighs between 58-65 lbs depending on his level of exercise and he is 21" at the shoulder. He's got a blockier head, and is built pretty thick.


Thanks man, it seems like we have the same kind of dog and situation. Mine is 23 at the winters, I am not sure if I did it right dough. No doubt our dogs rock.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> You mean you understood what he/she posted? Wow!
> 25? Are you serious?


I think he is quite serious. Believe it or not, there is a culture outside of your own. I wouldn't make wise cracks on someone just because of the way they articulate their words. I to speek similar to how he does when I am in a more relaxed setting. Mainly because that is just my slang. However, I am a bit younger but its still just ones preference of speaking. I wouldnt speak such a way on this site because of comments like this that are made.

I think that cashflow is trying his best to get his point across on this board and all you guys are doing is just picking on him. Not everyone has the ability to speak free of grammatical errors.

Also to patch09, Watchdog is a bloodline. I wouldn't neccessarily say that it is in its purest state now in days. But, it is a line none the less.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

lovethypitbull said:


> I think he is quite serious. Believe it or not, there is a culture outside of your own. I wouldn't make wise cracks on someone just because of the way they articulate their words. I to speek similar to how he does when I am in a more relaxed setting. Mainly because that is just my slang. However, I am a bit younger but its still just ones preference of speaking. I wouldnt speak such a way on this site because of comments like this that are made.
> 
> I think that cashflow is trying his best to get his point across on this board and all you guys are doing is just picking on him. Not everyone has the ability to speak free of grammatical errors.
> 
> Also to patch09, Watchdog is a bloodline. I wouldn't neccessarily say that it is in its purest state now in days. But, it is a line none the less.


I have to point out that there is grammar, and then there it typing out words phonetically so that your written words match the spoken ones. It's difficult to understand at best...the words are all the same no matter how they may be pronounced when speaking.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

so a 95lbs weight pulling pit is not a really APBT because its too big???? I lost something from the original post I think


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

tonios said:


> so a 95lbs weight pulling pit is not a really APBT because its too big???? I lost something from the original post I think


You'd be hard pressed to find a true APBT weighing 95lbs.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

so your saying these dog aren't really (pure) APBT because of their weight??
I'm learning, talk to me people that why I"m on this forum to learn and hear other opinions
:: IRONPRIDEPITBULLS :: TENNESEE PITBULL KENNEL - BLUE AMERICAN PITBULL TERRIERS - PUPPIES FOR SALE


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

APBT are not supposed to get over 65 pounds male or female. That is what I Have heard.


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

tonios said:


> so your saying these dog aren't really (pure) APBT because of their weight??
> I'm learning, talk to me people that why I"m on this forum to learn and hear other opinions
> :: IRONPRIDEPITBULLS :: TENNESEE PITBULL KENNEL - BLUE AMERICAN PITBULL TERRIERS - PUPPIES FOR SALE


no, those are american bullys. go to females and look at "ice princess" that dog is no where near APBT breed standard. the weight, tail, face, head, nose and general body form is way off.

they cross-breed them with things like mastiffs, can corso boxer and american bulldogs to get bigger heads/wide chests and more weight. you can google image some of those breeds, or "band dog" and see if that helps you understand a little better.

gernerally, real APBT are in the 30-60lb range. not super wide and low, and dont have huge heads like that.

these are the traditional apbt's

performance_kennels

Oldfort Kennels -- ADBA & UKC Registered

see the difference in them? if that site you posted had more pics of the dogs, i could point of alot of flaws on all of them easly.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

yeah a true apbt would not reach the 80's or 90's unless it was a fatty. those kennels you posted are american bullie kennels. they say pitbull because pitbull is not a specific breed of dog. its a group of dogs that are alike in apearance rotties even fall in this category as far as the majority of our population is concerned...sad but oh so true. so when people do say pitbull ones mind thinks of one breed and that would be the american pitbull terrier. the term pitbull covers 20 plus breeds of dog.boxers, rotties,american bulldogs, mastiffs, staffies so on and so forth. these are all one dog in most peoples eyes. when it comes to the heavier american bullies i find the better breeders are the ones who actually call their dogs american bullies not american pitbull terriers. they do this because most people never heard of an american bully before.and since an american pitbull terrier had to be one of the dogs in this mix to create an american bully and people would be dumb enough to think it was a well bred apbt.they just call it an apbt for easier business.no truely well bred apbt would beable to easily get into the mid 70s. i mean the mid 70s is a possible wieght to reach for an apbt but it would end there.


check out UKC breed standards for the apbt...seems like you got some learning to do so stick around 4 a while.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

OH ok, Now! I can see the difference, thanks


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks again, this is my research stage, I'm in no hurry to pick up a pup yet not for a few months. I still gotta a lot of learning to do...I'm also reading all I can find on weight pulling its seem like something I really like to get into. Again that's why I thought bigger was better but now I know a real APBT will not get so big.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Carriana said:


> You'd be hard pressed to find a true APBT weighing 95lbs.


haha i had a guy say to me "i have one at home that weighs 90lbs" and i said "oh cool what do you have an American Bulldog?" "no a pit"....i didnt bother trying to explain because it's mostly pointless.


----------

